# Nitric acid



## LaurenceOs (Jun 10, 2009)

What strength is best?


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 10, 2009)

It depends on what you are trying to accomplish.For most applications,35%-45% is fine.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 11, 2009)

I buy mine as 70% but dilute it with water 50/50.

For some reason, it seems to work faster when diluted.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats because you are multiplying your absorption area.Nitric is strong enough even in lower percentages to eat almost anything as most of you know,however the amount of material it can digest is limited to the yolume of liquid you have.When you double that volume the material will easily dissolve.Of course there is a limiting point...for instance you couldn't take one gallon of 70% and add 5 gallons of water and expect the same speed.Of course you will have to keep your percentage of nitric high enough to work efficiently while keeping your absorption volume high enough to accomodate the material being processed.
Johnny


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 16, 2009)

Im really struggling to find nitric acid, even on the internet...


----------



## Oz (Jun 16, 2009)

Try chemical suppliers that cater to water treatment facilities.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 16, 2009)

In the UK, most cleaning supply companies carry Nitric and HCl.
You need to find a local company though as most couriers won't deliver it.

Buzz


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 16, 2009)

Oz said:


> Try chemical suppliers that cater to water treatment facilities.


Unless I'm mistaken, it is also used by dairies, to cleanse their equipment, which is virtually 100% stainless. That is the case for one of the dairies that is within four miles of our home. 

You might also inquire of any firm that does photo plate etching. You may find that nitric is used to etch plates, so they are a secondary source. 

The best possible scenario is to get hooked up with a chemical distributor, one that repackages, and to own your own stainless container. I addressed the issue by that manner. Believe it or not, I was fortunate to buy a stainless 55 gallon drum for the huge sum of $5. One of my customers worked at the University of Utah and managed to procure them free from the surplus department. I thought it might be worth $5 to me! 8) 

Harold


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 16, 2009)

If you are able to find it at a dairy supplier,also ask them if they use SMB.A lot of dairy facilities do.
Johnny


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok cheers chaps, sorry for the endless tedious Q's


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2009)

No problem, Laurence. We aim to please!

Harold


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 22, 2009)

I found this little number which seems to have everything, but dont you think its a little expensive?
http://reagent.co.uk/
Check out the SMB too, its like $45-50 for 500g


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 22, 2009)

I pay about $30 bucks for 10 pounds of SMB, if you look you can likely find it cheaper than this even. The price you posted is way too high in my opinion.

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Jun 22, 2009)

A home brewing supply house will have SMB. And it should be considerably less.


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 22, 2009)

but go on the site chaps, the nitric is well expensive too, its the only decent place i've found to sell it and it costs a bomb.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 22, 2009)

Reagent grade chemicals are not necessary for most any refining you may want to do. Reagent grade would be high purity lab chemicals for fat wallet research folks. :lol:

Keep shopping.


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 23, 2009)

well im really getting no where, thats the only site i've found, i've called loads of cleaning and janitorial supplies companies and have had no luck, can anyone post me a link? please? cos its been weeks and that website's all i've come up with.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 23, 2009)

chemistrystore.com

Steve


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks steve,

Cant find it on the site though :S is there another name for it or something? i must be missing something here cos i can find it nowhere


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.chemistrystore.com/cart.cgi?group=88696&child=88749


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry mate my fault i meant nitric acid


----------



## hazza001 (Jul 3, 2009)

hello all,

I am very new to gold refining, infact this is my first post, i was wondering, i bought some nitric acid in a 5molar solution, is this too strong? and what is the strength in a percentage? Any help would be much apreciated :mrgreen:

Thankyou


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 3, 2009)

Concentrated nitric acid is about 70%, by weight, which is about 16 molar. Your 5 molar is, therefore, about 22%, by weight. When it's used for dissolving silver or copper, the 70% is usually cut 50/50 with water. That would be 8 molar. When used in aqua regia, the 70% nitric is usually used undiluted in combination with hydrochloric acid.

Your 5 Molar would work in both of these applications, but the reactions would be slower.


----------



## hazza001 (Jul 4, 2009)

Great thankyou =D


----------



## 67eod (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have had no problems making nitric with sodium nitrate which is very cheap, $35.00 for 20 lbs. I use Napa battey acid $12.00 for five gallons. If I want it stronger I usee Roto drain cleaner.

Bob Noble


----------



## cheese (Jul 17, 2009)

Laurence,
Not sure if you had your question answered...
If you look at the sticky note at the top of the 
CHEMICALS board you will find one titled
refining chemicals: supplers

Within that post is a listing for

http://www.hyperdeath.co.uk/chemicals/

Under inorganic chemicals they list:

Nitric Acid 
Formula: HNO3 
Synonyms: – 

Suppliers
• Some hydroponics suppliers sell it as a "pH Minus" (i.e. an agent to decrease the pH of water) for use in hard water areas. 

Elements Hydroponics Centre (UK) 
GroWell Hydroponics (UK) 
HydroHobby (UK) 

• Some alternative photographic suppliers sell it. 

Artcraft (USA) 

• Some specialist art suppliers sell it. 

Kremer Pigments (Global) 


It may be worth a look


----------



## dick b (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a question.

When making poormans nitric, we use nitrate of soda and sulfuric acid.

What about using ammonium sulfate+sulfur (NH4)2SO4, 21-0-0+24(S) instead of nitrate of soda? Would that reduce the amount of sulfuric acid needed in Lazersteves receipe?

I was looking on Simplot's website for Nitrate of soda and came across this.

It's getting harder to find Nitrate of soda.

Thanks to all in advance.

dickb


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe the nitrogen in ammonium is in the wrong form to make nitric in this way.
Are you able to obtain ammonium nitrate?
That could be an option.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2009)

hello Ive been a member for A short while this is my first post. I have been too busy blinding my self absorbing all of your guys wisdom thank you very much.Lazer,Harald,silver Pro, and all of you.
any how, i too have struggled on getting nitric acid not willing to pay the outrageous $120 a gallon for 70% lab grade.
And since i have built me a half way desent lab i make it my self with sodium nitrate at darn near lab grade.well my point is that i went to every garden and hardware store looking and could only find sodium nitate/ potasium nitrate that had urea in it. i spent way to much time and gas. ok now the point.... i finally stumbled apon a potery web page and found that sodium nitrate is use in the glaze when firing potery. and waahla 5 mile from my house a potery supplie shop. with high grade sodium nitrate. a little costly at $16 and some change for 10 pounds but never the less no paper work, good grade. it gets a little cheeper the more u buy. any how thanks again guy and gals if there are any im not sure.


----------

